# We know not the hour our Lord will come...



## fivepointcalvinist (Sep 13, 2006)

This is pretty cool! Have your sound on. It only lasts a minute...

Click here: http://www.youtube.com/v/SmLhyPjHVes


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> This is pretty cool!


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Kevin_



?


----------



## blhowes (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Kevin_
> ...


The "Left Behind" aspect of the clip?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 13, 2006)

Just letting you know what I was doing as I watched the video!

I am sitting here beating my head in anger at the emptymindedness of the rapture cult.

I know I was a member of that cult for many years.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 13, 2006)

Boy, by their reckoning, they had a lot of the invisible church there, lots more than I would have thought.


----------



## fivepointcalvinist (Sep 13, 2006)

regardless of their eschatology, it is important to LIVE as though Christ would return at any moment. that is what i got from it...


----------

